# Can Nvi copy to the system clipboard?



## mr123 (Oct 20, 2021)

Is it possible to copy text from Nvi into the system clipboard? If so, how? I don't see anything in Nvi's man pages for this.


----------



## scottro (Oct 20, 2021)

If you run it in any xterminal, at least with urxvt, I can usually just copy with the mouse.  I suspect you know that already and I haven't answered your question. You can also copy and paste between nvi sessions, using, for example :N to open a second vi session in console.


----------



## gpw928 (Oct 20, 2021)

I recommend x11/xcb.  You can cut and paste to and from any X11 window with your mouse.

[My working "desktop" has two terminals and a cut buffer.  Nothing more required, but there's usually a web browser minimised.]


----------

